# Chuckie down for its 50 hour nap



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 16, 2020)

Bear's way.  After spending all morning home brewing time to try out the new SV container.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 16, 2020)

I have hard water so on most sous vide cooks I'll add some vinegar to the water so I don't get any mineral build-up on my circulator.   It comes out super clean.  I do the same for the water in my pressure canner.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 16, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I have hard water so on most sous vide cooks I'll add some vinegar to the water so I don't get any mineral build-up on my circulator.   It comes out super clean.  I do the same for the water in my pressure canner.


I got the opposite water.  Very soft but really high ph.


----------



## dr k (Aug 16, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I have hard water so on most sous vide cooks I'll add some vinegar to the water so I don't get any mineral build-up on my circulator.   It comes out super clean.  I do the same for the water in my pressure canner.


Seems like metal containers crystalize hard water especially with my alum stock pot compared to plastic's powdery film. Inkbird mentioned not to run vinegar constantly while SV but a little to keep the minerals in solution seems fine with their 304 SS. Every few SV when the circulator gets calcified I clip the Inkbird to my heavy glass 1 qt beer mug and run it at 140 for 15 min with 50/50 vinegar and water. That works great. They mentioned using toothpaste for stubborn deposits.


----------



## b-one (Aug 16, 2020)

50 hours!?! That’s dedication.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 16, 2020)

OK watching closely , I run a water softener at home so no minerals build up here, did I miss a temp? / plan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 17, 2020)

mike243 said:


> OK watching closely , I run a water softener at home so no minerals build up here, did I miss a temp? / plan


I used the Beefy onion soup mix like Bear and 132 degrees.


----------



## JCAP (Aug 17, 2020)

Following this one!


----------

